# Port graphics/argyllcms. Error: no License.txt file



## JMOR (Nov 2, 2022)

When trying to install (through ports) graphics/argyllcms, it gives me the error:

```
mv: rename /usr/ports/graphics/argyllcms/work/stage/usr/local/bin/License.txt to /usr/ports/graphics/argyllcms/work/stage/usr/local/share/argyll/: No such file or directory
```
It is this line in the Makefile:

```
${MV} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/License.txt \
        ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/share/argyll/
```
I don't have a License.txt in work/stage/usr/local/bin/ for it to be moved to another place.
If I remove that line, the next command in the Makefile gives also an error:

```
${STRIP_CMD} ${STAGEDIR}${PREFIX}/bin/*
```

Just before throwing the error, the installation gives a warning:

```
WARNING :- no project Jamtop found, not TOP set !
/root/.dot/Jamfile: No such file or directory
```

As an aside, it is a bit strange. Because this port seems to be pulled by graphics/colord, which seems a GTK thing. And what I am trying to install is devel/qt5.

Any idea what could be the problem?

P.s. I am tracking 'main' in /user/ports


----------



## cmoerz (Nov 3, 2022)

It's probably better, if you file a bug report at https://bugs.freebsd.org - this way, kwm@ will get notified and you'll get a reply directly from the port maintainer.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2022)

There's an existing PR; PR 240568 that mentions updating the port to 2.1.2 (title says 2.1.1). Appears to have died a slow death, not a lot happening the past 2 years.


----------

